# PSE Bowmadness



## PSE (Nov 16, 2009)

Got a question, kinda of a dumb question but I looked at the Bowmadness series bows from PSE and it sound like they didnt have an adjustable draw weight? Just wondering


----------



## MCW1984 (Nov 16, 2009)

two of my friends have the bow madness xs both of them are adjustable.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 16, 2009)

They are all adjustable if you see only one weight its the peak weight of the bow...like if if says 60 lbs (50-60) or 70 lbs (60-70)


----------



## DonArkie (Nov 17, 2009)

I own the 2009 PSE Bow Madness XS, You can get 6” of draw length adjustment without a bowpress, & can adjust the poundage, and also the letoff.  The bow is extremely smooth on pull-back and has a very solid back wall. I've shot & owned Hoyt's from there MT Sport, Magna Tech, X Tech, Turbo Tec, and there Trykon. I alway liked there draw, the smoothness & that "Valley" but the weight of a Hoyt became a issue for me. Last month I shot several makes & models of the new 2009 bows. What really appeal to me were these new lighter, thinner, shorter bows. Speed aint a thing to me, but it doesnt hurt either. I end up with 2009 PSE "Bow Madness XS". There was alot of good qualities this company made.
The 28 1/2" axle to axle, 3.5 pounds & 7 3/8” brace height on this bow makes it very forgiving & easy handling bow The comfort is what really made me pick this bow.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 17, 2009)

*Look at the 2010 Vendetta XS......*

my rep has suggested it and I may buy one. I already have the 2007 Firestorm X [identical I think with the Bowmadness XS] and truly enjoy it!


----------



## bones-n-beards (Nov 17, 2009)

*Q?*

Some of you more educated archers may be able to help me... The white plastic cable slide on PSE's and some other brands to me looks cheesy and cheap. I personally shoot a Mathews which obviously has a very nicely engineered roller system as does some other bows. My question is, does that "slide" type system have a performance benefit or is it simply a cost cutting feature?


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 17, 2009)

Yup, their adjustable just like all other bows. Fine shooting machines too. Busted 5 whitetails so far this year with it. They sent me the BowMadness MC for being a finalist in the contest. Getting such a fine hunting tool was almost like winning, almost ! This information just cost you a vote in the I Shot it with my PSE contest.     ....Vote here !  
http://www.druryoutdoors.com/12/tv/i-shot-it-with-my-pse.php


----------



## DonArkie (Nov 17, 2009)

bones-n-beards said:


> Some of you more educated archers may be able to help me... The white plastic cable slide on PSE's and some other brands to me looks cheesy and cheap. I personally shoot a Mathews which obviously has a very nicely engineered roller system as does some other bows. My question is, does that "slide" type system have a performance benefit or is it simply a cost cutting feature?




for one i really dont think PSE is cutting cost there on a white cable slide, it seems to perform very well, weather you like the roller system or a black or white cable slide I think they all work in the same princiable. Personally the white cable slide doesnt make or change my opnion on this or any other bow. It's all about what feels the best in your hand. I shot alot a bows before I picked the Bow Madness XS, Mathews new bows DXT, Monster, & the Reezen didnt feel right & my business hold a license with Mathews Archery, Hoyt's new AlphaMax didnt feel good. I traveled all over Arkansas shooting bows for 2 days and the best feeling bow in my hand "for me" was the PSE Bow Madness XS, and money isnt a issue with me.


----------



## bones-n-beards (Nov 17, 2009)

DonArkie said:


> for one i really dont think PSE is cutting cost there on a white cable slide, it seems to perform very well, weather you like the roller system or a black or white cable slide I think they all work in the same princiable. Personally the white cable slide doesnt make or change my opnion on this or any other bow. It's all about what feels the best in your hand. I shot alot a bows before I picked the Bow Madness XS, Mathews new bows DXT, Monster, & the Reezen didnt feel right & my business hold a license with Mathews Archery, Hoyt's new AlphaMax didnt feel good. I traveled all over Arkansas shooting bows for 2 days and the best feeling bow in my hand "for me" was the PSE Bow Madness XS, and money isnt a issue with me.



The only response i have got from my local archery shop is that the "slide" type cable systems create less torque and are easier to paper tune...And again, im no expert but ive never noticed any torque issues with a roller bow. I have shot some of the new PSE's and there is no denying they are fast and shoot really sweet, but that one aspect puzzles me as to why they havent evolved with most of the other major companies. Ive heard of those things breaking in the field before is really the reason they concern me.


----------



## DonArkie (Nov 17, 2009)

bones-n-beards said:


> The only response i have got from my local archery shop is that the "slide" type cable systems create less torque and are easier to paper tune...And again, im no expert but ive never noticed any torque issues with a roller bow. I have shot some of the new PSE's and there is no denying they are fast and shoot really sweet, but that one aspect puzzles me as to why they havent evolved with most of the other major companies. Ive heard of those things breaking in the field before is really the reason they concern me.



I notice that ya said quote"one aspect puzzles me as to why they havent evolved with most of the other major companies." unquote If PSE isn't ,my question is "Why did Mathews do a copy cat of the PSE X-Force? Mathews must of saw something about PSE's X Force bow & the pre-loaded limbs & dual cam. Yes Mathews is the inventor of parallel limb design but PSE is the one whom took parallel limbs to a new level. Pre- loaded limbs / beyond parallel limb design. We could go on & on about whom done this & whom done that..........whether roller gaurds are better than cable slides, if a bow shoots bullet holes & doesnt require alot of tuning and it fits the shooter nicely, whats the differ? The white cable slide doesnt bother me, or any other bow shooter that has  it on there bow. If it did then PSE, Bear, and others wouldnt have the sales or folks would be looking for a replacement.


----------



## bones-n-beards (Nov 18, 2009)

DonArkie said:


> I notice that ya said quote"one aspect puzzles me as to why they havent evolved with most of the other major companies." unquote If PSE isn't ,my question is "Why did Mathews do a copy cat of the PSE X-Force? Mathews must of saw something about PSE's X Force bow & the pre-loaded limbs & dual cam. Yes Mathews is the inventor of parallel limb design but PSE is the one whom took parallel limbs to a new level. Pre- loaded limbs / beyond parallel limb design. We could go on & on about whom done this & whom done that..........whether roller gaurds are better than cable slides, if a bow shoots bullet holes & doesnt require alot of tuning and it fits the shooter nicely, whats the differ? The white cable slide doesnt bother me, or any other bow shooter that has  it on there bow. If it did then PSE, Bear, and others wouldnt have the sales or folks would be looking for a replacement.



Dont misunderstand me, im not getting into a "my bow is better" discussion at ALL. As a matter of fact if there is a performance benfit to the "slide" type system im not opposed to going to that style. Im simply asking about that one single aspect of any bow, not debating which bow manufacturer is better...ive already hijacked this mans thread too much to begin that topic!  lol


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 18, 2009)

*slide vs. rollers:*

I've had bows with each. Someone told me [when I asked the same question] that most TARGET bows [accuracy emphasized] had the slide. I DID notice that the Mathews rollers [on my 2005 Switchback] did not allow the cables to come back on the draw. Therefor there is 'some' side torque added as the cables are held in place and the limbs/cams pull to the rear. Parallel and past parallel limbs minimize this rearward movement but I think it's still there. On the roller equipped bows, the cables are held in place [forward/backward movement] and then some additional SIDE and FORWARD pull torque is added as the limbs and cable ends try to move rearward.
Now I don't even know what I'M saying
Rollers are fine but I shoot bows with slides and think nothing of them.......in other words, it DON'T matter.

One thing I noticed on my Switchback: hiding behind one of the rollers was a worn spot on a cable [just one]. It is not noticable until the bow is drawn and the cable eases out a bit....then you will see a spot where the serving wrap is pulled apart somewhat like it does near the cam hump [about 2" up from the cam]. It doesn't wear enough to matter but it is there.

Just shoot 'em...like 'em....enjoy 'em.


----------

